# router bit change



## Dan S. (Nov 9, 2010)

Bobj3 suggested that I provide info. on a problem I had and was fortunate to solve. Possibly other members may be interested. PowrKraft router kit model TEB8547. I could not find lock in order to change bits. Searching I finally found that the lock for the shaft is part of the on/off button. To me it was like hiding a needle in the haystack. Hope this may help someone else.


----------



## ASTECH-CNCTools (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you for your kind information!


----------

